# my tow and DD truck



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Some steps on the way towards building up a good strong towing and daily driver. Just installed the BBi Stage 1s and the ARP 625 head studs. Reset valve lash etc. I think it will pull a Shoalwater 23 nicely when that day comes...


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

yes


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I am literally drooling on my keyboard. Nice work! What do you think the torque number will be? Are you going to dyno it?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks really good. Sure hope it all works for ya just as well.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice cumminGs.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I am literally drooling on my keyboard. Nice work! What do you think the torque number will be? Are you going to dyno it?


I believe those are close to 800-900 hp to the ground with cp3 pumps and such.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I had Anarchy Diesel do the EF_ Live tunes for it and the guy who wrote the tunes (Phil) said that with the injectors being roughly 90 hp over and stock CP3 with the twin turbos should be looking at near 600/1100 on the hot street tune which is not max effort (race tune). I don't ever race or hot rod it I just want a good strong towing and daily driver. It tows my 10k fifth wheel like its not back there. I probably won't bother running the truck on a dyno but would be interesting I guess. Also have full Carli 3" suspension with Deaver full spring packs in back for the dump truck ride. Fully rebuilt front end with manual SpynTec locking hubs. Garmon Stage 2 auto trans rebuild good for 650 hp. King 2.5 pintops remote reservoir, custom aluminum 5" driveshaft, AD 150 etc etc. Too much stuff to list it all.

Truck runs so sweet its unbelievable. And its paid for too... Just need a Shoalwater 23 cat to tow behind it now! :0)_


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Man, thats a sweet set up. You have any pics of the whole truck?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Dual pumps?


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

No just a stock CP3 and when I do replace the stock pump I am going to go to a Fleece 750 which is a 10mm stroker. Too many horror stories of serpentine drive belts stretched too darn tight and destroying pulley bearings and even bending mount brackets on dual pumpers. I don't race this truck and have no need for extreme fuel delivery.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

If youre running efi live for your 5.9 I assume its an 06 or 07. Legit mods for sure.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Help with the oil changes!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

goodwood said:


> If youre running efi live for your 5.9 I assume its an 06 or 07. Legit mods for sure.


Yes EFI Live is a mandatory mod for a truck that can go with it IMHO. Even a bone stock truck can be improved a lot with enhanced timing control, duration, and fueling management to be had with EFI Live.

Other things done: heat exchanger delete to keep coolant out of the transmission, factory sway bar delete to radically improve ride quality, grid heater delete (not necessary in S. TX) 4 fuel filters, auxiliary external filter on transmission, 1480 Spicers on rear driveshaft, 08.5 steering linkage ("T" style not "Y" style original) Carli upper/lower control arms, Carli front coil springs, Carli track bar, Carli upper/lower stabilizer shocks, Carli Deaver FSPs, Dyna Trac ball joints, SpynTec manual locking hubs etc. Lots of mods but the truck runs really good now. :bounce:


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Also fixing to install a Frantz engine oil bypass filter soon as I get the hose and fittings from Summit. It never really ends...


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Might mention the compounded turbos are Garrett GT3782R secondary over GT4202R primary and all piping fabbed up by Big Twin Diesel in Idaho. All extreme precision in fitting and all totally V-banded with Tial 44mm external waste gate. Water cooled ball bearing cartridges these turbochargers are just incredible. Steed Speed exhaust manifold. Spooling at 1200 rpm and slamming 60 psi boost in the blink of an eye. And that with just 90 hp injectors hits those turbos nicely!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

You can never have too many filters haha. Im running an airdog with water separator and 2 micron fuel filter, dieselsite coolant and trans filters on my PS. Im looking at a oil bypass right now. Need to put a filter on my crankcase breather.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Yep AD150 with fuel/water sep and a [supposedly] 2 micron fuel filter, a Glacier Diesel setup with a fleetguard fuel/water sep and a cat 2 micron fuel filter. I don't have a filter on the coolant though. I figured it was more important to delete that POS heat exchanger on the drivers side of the block that can be a tragic mix point for coolant and ATF if it ruptures. I have seen several pictures of that damage on cummins forum and it aint pretty. Far as the transmission the extra external filter also helps act as a heat sink and the temp gauge shows normal cruise temp at 130*F and very rarely ever gets up to 170*F. So that is a happy transmission and has run flawlessly since installation near 70k miles ago. Garmon Stage 2.

Ya know if I had it to do over again I would have got an older ford 1999 to 2005 body style and dropped a 12v cummins in it with a ZF5 or a NV5600 manual. Still may do that someday.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

You don't have time for a boat!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh yes I do! ;0) 

Did all the stuff to the truck to get it where I don't have to keep fixing it all the time (it is a dodge ya know) and been without a boat for a few years now so getting a severe itch again... Got my fifth wheel paid off that I stay in working these jobs so been working getting ready for my new Shoalwater!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I finally got the oil bypass filter installed. One more item off the checklist. Filters oil down to around 1 micron and particles at 3 to 7 microns are what does the damage to bearings etc. The main full-flow oil filter gets down to 25 microns at best.


----------

